# Natural Spring Info Needed



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

As an alternative to installing a Hand Pump along side my existing well, I'm thinking of driving a Well Point in a low area of my land near a Natural Spring. I have a "dry creek" about 5 or 6 Ft Deep and there is a Natural Spring at the beginning of it. It runs year round and even ran during a pretty rough drought we had about 10 years ago.

I'm thinking of driving a Well Point with a Hand Pump at it or near it. I would build a simple bridge over it to attach a Hand Pump to, but I would rather drive it on the flat land just before it. 

I'm trying to learn more on how Springs work. Trying to determine that when there is a Spring in the area, will it most likely have water near it as well? I would like to drive a Well Point about 5 to 10 Ft away from it.

Any info would be appreciated.

Bill


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Before you do anything like that, I would research it up as much as I could. Any well drillers in the area? They might be able to help you. Springs can be very ticky things. I have seen two springs stop because the folks dug into the ground around it to built a dam/cover. 

Can you just block it up somewhat and make a small reservoir? It is so marvelous to have such a dependable spring. I would hate to lose it. Just saying….

Jimmy


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

Appreciate the reply.

I'm going to check with the county and will also check with my well guy.

Pretty good idea about forming a small dam and creating a little reservoir. Will be a good back up plan if I don't go with Hand Drilled Well or a Driven Well Point. I could also put a Pipe near the top of it and have running water. 

Bill


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

BillT said:


> Appreciate the reply.
> 
> I'm going to check with the county and will also check with my well guy.
> 
> ...


Be careful when talking to the county about your spring. Some .gov types get a little funny when you talk about daming any water up. Chose your words wisely with them. The last thing you need is them getting in your business.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree and won't mention anything. The only thing I'll be asking them about is my local Water Table.


----------



## roym6015 (Feb 8, 2012)

I see OCT 2011 was the last time you talked about this but maybe I can give you something to think about.The depth of were you saw the water coming out is the depth of the water table. You could go beside it and put in a well by hand or drill if it's 5 or 6 ft chances are you would hit the water.Keep in mind being that close to the water will make it vulnerable to floods and your pump system could go Bye Bye. I once saw a spring with just a pipe shoved into it, they used it as a drinking water place on the trail. A open water reserve is subject to parasites and bacteria more.Maybe you could get a water tank and fill it with the stream water for your reserve but Please tell us what happens with that.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's some info you may find useful:

Titled: Protecting Water Supply Springs
http://www.bae.ncsu.edu/programs/extension/publicat/wqwm/ag473-15.html

Titled: Spring water's health benefits weighed against contaminants
http://www.enquirer.com/editions/2004/05/09/loc_kyspringwater09.html


----------

